# So is it a scam?????????



## jacko74 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi folks

Ive had an e-mail today from the US Department of State telling me the folowing

You are one of the 50,000 winners selected by the computer random draw from the 12.1 million entries registered in the Diversity Immigrant Visa Program . The Diversity Immigrant Visa program is a United States congressionally-mandated lottery program for receiving a United States Permanent Resident Card. It is also known as the Green Card Lottery.

Firstly I cant remember entering for this
Secondly surely I would remember filling forms in
And finally they want $879 per person o process the application

Is this a scam

It just seams a bit too good to be true

Can someone please give me some advise

Andy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it's a scam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Winners are notified by the US Government by surface mail only. NOT EMAIL.
You MUST complete the application form to win. 
Registration is FREE.
YOU DO NOT have to pay anyone to help you with your application.
US Government notification DOES NOT SEND NOTIFICATION BY EMAIL.
Beware of false Green Card Lottery email and web sites!
There is no such thing as the 2009, 2010, 2011 or any year "Green Card Lottery." It is called the Diversity Visa Lottery Program.
SCHEDULE: The DV Lottery is numbered by the [fiscal] year in which visas are issued to the qualified winners.
Example:
DV Lottery Program	Application Period	Results Issued	Visas Issued
DV2009	During the Fall/Winter of 2007	2009	by September 30th, 2009
DV2010	during the Fall/Winter of 2008	2010	by September 30th, 2010
DV2011	During the Fall/Winter of 2009	2011	September 30th, 2011


----------



## jacko74 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thought this would be the case
Gets the old grey matter working a bit

I can never seam to get to the proper websites

Many thanks for your help


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Also... you're from the UK.
You're not eligible unless you're from Northern Ireland.
Brits aren't eligible.

YEP.....definitely a scam!!

It's like the prizes I win almost daily online.... for competitions and lotteries I've never entered!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the only real site 

https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/


----------



## eddyhartley (Oct 14, 2011)

It definitely is a scam; US government never does a lottery for visa processing. The mail is bogus, kindly ignore the mail.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Also... you're from the UK.
> You're not eligible unless you're from Northern Ireland.
> Brits aren't eligible.
> 
> ...




NI are Brits so why are they allowed?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> NI are Brits so why are they allowed?


because of the name Kennedy 
At one time is was called The Irish Program


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

jacko74 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Ive had an e-mail today from the US Department of State telling me the folowing
> 
> ...


Andy, have you always been signed up to get email alerts from State? If not then I would totally ignore this! You have to physically sign up to get email from State. I get their alerts and have for three years. I saw NOTHING about this in any of my alerts. Ignore this.


----------



## LuckyCharmz (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds too sensational. Surely there is a phone number there to follow up with research?


----------

